# Acouple of my other pets



## stells (Dec 28, 2007)

Stella the staffordshire bull terrier













Cassidy the Bearded Dragon


----------



## cvalda (Dec 28, 2007)

ADORABLE puppy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great pictures!!!!!


----------



## barbie69 (Dec 28, 2007)

Sweet puppy and beautiful dragon!! Great pics too!


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 28, 2007)

Am I correct that Stella is a new mom? She sure looks like she was having fun.
She is adorable as is Cassidy.
Great pics of both


----------



## stells (Dec 28, 2007)

Nope not a new mum she has recently come out of season though


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Well she had the new mom look. But she is beautiful.


----------



## stells (Dec 30, 2007)

she had a bit of a phantom going on this time.
will be getting her speyed soon 
Thanks for all the comments


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 30, 2007)

Great pictures of Stella and Cassidy, Kelly  Cassidy is getting very orange and Stella looks good as always. 

Danny xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JustAnja (Dec 30, 2007)

Hmmm If I didnt know any better I would think Danny and Kelly are an item with all their xxxxxxxxxxxs all over the boards 


I absolutely love Stella, she is beautiful! She has a perfect face.


----------



## stells (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks Danny xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx and Anja 

Anja your thoughts with the xxxxxxxxx's would be correct


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 30, 2007)

We've been sussed Kelly 

Danny xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## stells (Dec 30, 2007)

yep we have Danny xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JustAnja (Dec 30, 2007)

hehe I thought as much, well that and Danny's avatar at Shelled Warriors kinda seals it all. lol


----------

